# Free food this Thursday! Happy Native American Heritage Day!



## Kim Chee (Nov 23, 2016)

Just so you don't forget, tomorrow is Native American Heritage Day! It is a time when white folks get together, eat way too much food and try to forget the injustices inflicted upon an indigenous people. I'm sure if Hitler were successful in conquering the world he would have had a similar holiday just because genocide makes one so damn hungry.

So while you're eating, I hope you really do enjoy yourself and do so without guilt. If you are new to the road, I'd like to let you know that many churches, shelters and non-profits like to make sure that the financially poor people in this country don't go hungry and you can get a full plate.

I hope that instead of forgetting the genocide that took place, that you take the time to remember or even read a little about how Native Americans were treated back then (as well as now) and the whitewashing of history which makes it seem like us white folk were doing the Natives some kind of favor.

If you know of any of these feeds going on, kindly feel free to share here.


----------



## Brother X (Nov 23, 2016)

If you happen to be in the Central Coast/San Luis Obispo area today, there is a free TG dinner at the Grange or Guild Hall, as it is known locally. Food is free if you have no money, but donations and volunteer labor (like dish washing) is always welcome. http://sloguildhall.com/Calendars/201611_Cal.html
If you happen to be there, yell out "Brother X!" and I'll say hi.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 23, 2016)

Brother X said:


> If you happen to be there, yell out "Brother X!" and I'll say hi.



I've had that dinner there a few years back. The food was HOT and they brought the plate to you (great service)!


----------



## Brother X (Nov 23, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> I've had that dinner there a few years back. The food was HOT and they brought the plate to you (great service)!



Yeah, the people there (present company excepted, heh) are the best.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 23, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> View attachment 34220
> 
> 
> Just so you don't forget, tomorrow is Native American Heritage Day! It is a time when white folks get together, eat way too much food and try to forget the injustices inflicted upon an indigenous people. I'm sure if Hitler were successful in conquering the world he would have had a similar holiday just because genocide makes one so damn hungry.
> ...




Hitler would serve latkes and gefilte fish, with lox bagels. And kosher wine. Just always remember, the Ends ALWAYS justify the Means. If a few million ppl have to disappear so soccer moms and yuppies can frolic and consume, who are we to complain?!


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 23, 2016)

Mankini said:


> ...Just always remember, the Ends ALWAYS justify the means...



Jawohl, Herr Commandant!


----------



## Mankini (Nov 23, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> Jawohl, Herr Commandant!



Ja, Und so! Sieg Heil.


----------



## Grubblin (Nov 23, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> View attachment 34220
> 
> 
> Just so you don't forget, tomorrow is Native American Heritage Day! It is a time when white folks get together, eat way too much food and try to forget the injustices inflicted upon an indigenous people. I'm sure if Hitler were successful in conquering the world he would have had a similar holiday just because genocide makes one so damn hungry.
> ...



Well said. I always thought of it as Native American Oppression Day but yours sounds better. With that in mind, here's a link to an article about dinners on NoCo. I haven't eaten at any so I can't say which is best. I'm not really crazy about any of the Holidays and I don't celebrate tomorrow at all. It is a chance to fill your belly though.

http://www.denverpost.com/2014/11/2...eed-can-get-free-thanksgiving-meals-thursday/


----------



## outlawloose (Nov 23, 2016)

Fuck white Amerikan supremacy!

Colonization isn't some historic mistake on the part of our white ancestors years ago.
It is happening right fucking now! 



All these travelling kids that dress like a punk but dont lift a finger to the fascism that is going on in their own country.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 23, 2016)

outlawloose said:


> Fuck white Amerikan supremacy!
> 
> Colonization isn't some historic mistake on the part of our white ancestors years ago.
> It is happening right fucking now!
> ...




Plato's Allegory of the Cave is appropriate here. ppl like to watch tv and fiddle with their smartphones. I unplug tv's when i see them and bother ppl who are quite obviously engrossed in their smartphones. -What would Abbie Hoffman do?-

Right now ppl are watching_ football games_ not DAPL stuff. I would wager 99.9% of ppl here do not know what ''DAPL'' is.

Panem et Circenses.


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 23, 2016)

Wow , so much hatred for white people in one place. If I where to say half the things you say about white people towards any other people you would flip your lid in a hypocritical rage. If you really want to make earth a better place a good way to start is by not insulting an entire race who most of you've never met and nor do they harbor any ill will towards you. Spin the globe and put your finger on it and I can show you gross injustice that is still happening to people currently anywhere from any people.

Happy THANKS GIVING , stop the hate.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 23, 2016)

You're right, @jojoofu. We should learn to stop hating and follow the example below:


----------



## todd (Nov 23, 2016)

LOL.. most people have never seen white people?


----------



## Mankini (Nov 23, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> Wow , so much hatred for white people in one place. If I where to say half the things you say about white people towards any other people you would flip your lid in a hypocritical rage. If you really want to make earth a better place a good way to start is by not insulting an entire race who most of you've never met and nor do they harbor any ill will towards you. Spin the globe and put your finger on it and I can show you gross injustice that is still happening to people currently anywhere from any people.
> 
> Happy THANKS GIVING , stop the hate.



Outlaw didnt say bad thingz about white people. he denigrated white supremacy, which is an entirely different thing.

Thanksgiving is indeed a time for love and celebration. But the whole ''pilgrim'' bullshit needz to stop. The PURITANS were cast out of England AND Holland for being obnoxious assholes. When they arrived here they continued being obnoxious assholes.


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 23, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> You're right, @jojoofu. We should learn to stop hating and follow the example below:



Making snide remarks isn't a good way peace. If I really wanted to be a dick head I could point out the fact that the Solutreans from Europe where in America long before the Asian(Natives) crossed the bridge during the ice age. Do you see me running around telling (insert tribe here) to get off my land ? Nope , because I don't live in the past. 

The same people pumping your head full of this hatred and getting you to dwell in the past are the ones trying keep us divided. How about we just have a good Thursday where no one goes out of their way to start a fight or down other people ? Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## Mankini (Nov 23, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> Making snide remarks isn't a good way peace. If I really wanted to be a dick head I could point out the fact that the Solutreans from Europe where in America long before the Asian(Natives) crossed the bridge during the ice age. Do you see me running around telling (insert tribe here) to get off my land ? Nope , because I don't live in the past.
> 
> The same people pumping your head full of this hatred and getting you to dwell in the past are the ones trying keep us divided. How about we just have a good Thursday where no one goes out of their way to start a fight or down other people ? Is that too much to ask ?



Please see Buck vs Bell. And then, please, read Zinn's "History of the US".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buck_v._Bell

You can thank me later.


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 23, 2016)

Mankini said:


> Outlaw didnt say bad thingz about white people. he denigrated white supremacy, which is an entirely different thing.



I was specifically talking about Kim Chee. He really set a negative tone. I get tired of the hypocrisy. Don't make blanket statements about people if you don't want them doing the same to you.



outlawloose said:


> All these travelling kids that dress like a punk but dont lift a finger to the fascism that is going on in their own country.



Then there is this. Trying to make a mandate that people help you is only going to cause them to resent you. Being a white guy I've never done anything wrong to others. Then I constantly hear how I owe someone I've never met or harmed.

Just imagine if your dad stole $100 dollars from my dad. I then demand you pay me $1000 dollars and cut my lawn for the rest of your life. You'd laugh at me and tell me that is ridiculous but that is exactly what people are asking of whites.

I'm just fed up hearing of how I owe all of these people I never met. Keep asking and I'll give them exactly what they're owed and they won't like.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 23, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> I was specifically talking about Kim Chee. He really set a negative tone. I get tired of the hypocrisy. Don't make blanket statements about people if you don't want them doing the same to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing anyone can do to change the past. People brutalize each other. Rape, violence, thievery, murder, torture. Not most of us but a select 1% do 99% of the damage. These individuals are known as ''sociopaths'', and most often they are found in governments, militaries, and in banking/big business...and prisons.

Do the world a favor and take out sociopaths when you find them. One study I read stated that all the violent crime in this country is committed by a hard core of @ 75000 sociopaths...Examine prisons: 99% of convicts are in jail or prison for non-violent offenses. Anyone who's been in jail will tell you there are alot of fucks there who belong there...but most are just unfortunate ppl who do petty shit that doesnt hurt anyone. People like Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, Ben Bernanke, Regina Dugan, and Bernard Madoff, _*however,*_ are allowed to rule, order the deaths of people, and live like kings. I venture to say that most white people in the US had nothing to do with either slavery or Native genocide. It was a tiny percentage who were actively involved. Only a few Germans, Russians, Chinese, and Japanese committed atrocities. A tiny percentage of pigz are responsible for all the innocents who are shot or beaten or humiliated.

Dont sit back and say ''its not my problem''. Ever. You allow people to do bad shit and remain silent you share their guilt.

Viz: Kitty Genovese.

PS Can you tell I'm going to law school LOL


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 23, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> ...The same people pumping your head full of this hatred and getting you to dwell in the past are the ones trying keep us divided. How about we just have a good Thursday where no one goes out of their way to start a fight or down other people ? Is that too much to ask ?



The only thing being pumped here is your incessant blather in my otherwise awesome thread which was created for the sake of discussion of "why do we really celebrate Thanksgiving" and "where is there free food".

Most people cram food in their mouths without thought of how others have been affected.



jojoofu said:


> I was specifically talking about Kim Chee. He really set a negative tone...



I imagine you'd be more comfortable if you could pretend there were never any injustices.




jojoofu said:


> ...Just imagine if your dad stole $100 dollars from my dad. I then demand you pay me $1000 dollars and cut my lawn for the rest of your life. You'd laugh at me and tell me that is ridiculous but that is exactly what people are asking of whites.
> 
> I'm just fed up hearing of how I owe all of these people I never met. Keep asking and I'll give them exactly what they're owed and they won't like.



Using your argument:

Imagine if my Dad spent that $100 he stole from your Dad and bought land, a fence, guns and livestock. Maybe he had a little left over for a slave and then put me through school. Since your Dad is missing the only $100 he had, you never went to school, had to dig ditches to make money for food which you buy from me and which your Son will buy from my Son and so on. In fact, my family was so successful, we purchased your land from the bank when your family couldn't make the payment. Your family now rents from mine.

Because of that $100 taken from your Dad your family's life is changed for literally generations.


----------



## outlawloose (Nov 23, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> I'm just fed up hearing of how I owe all of these people I never met.



Algo Saxons owe it to themselves to recognize we live our comfortable, privileged life full of opportunity, on account of the genocide and racial domination, former and current, of indigenous people around the world. Of course these acts aren't committed by all of us. But the people that are committing them, are on our team. We are benefitting from them. When we choose to live the comfortable and complacent life that Colonialists slaughtered for, instead of acting to stamp the racism and bigotry of our Brothers, we are condoning them.



jojoofu said:


> Keep asking and I'll give them exactly what they're owed and they won't like.



This makes you sound like the biggest piece of backwater redneck shit. You should defend yourself by elaborating on how your gonna be a big boy by threatening the disenfranchised.


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 23, 2016)

Okay we'll enjoy your bash white people thread. I'm just giving you a head up don't bring that trash around me in person because it won't end well for you.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 23, 2016)

outlawloose said:


> Algo Saxons owe it to themselves to recognize we live our comfortable, privileged life full of opportunity, on account of the genocide and racial domination, former and current, of indigenous people around the world. Of course these acts aren't committed by all of us. But the people that are committing them, are on our team. We are benefitting from them. When we choose to live the comfortable and complacent life that Colonialists slaughtered for, instead of acting to stamp the racism and bigotry of our Brothers, we are condoning them.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes you sound like the biggest piece of backwater redneck shit. You should defend yourself by elaborating on how your gonna be a big boy by threatening the disenfranchised.




There is, however, a paradox here: If you don't exploit third-world people, they will be upset because you don't want _your_ US corporations harvesting _their_ human and natural resources. If you DO buy sweatshop merchandise, you are exploiting brown people...who maybe -want- the sweatshops....albeit under 1st world working conditions and with fair wages...Peripheral ppl, like people everywhere, want MONEY. And STUFF. Lots of it. Just like every other motherfucker.

From my experience, 3rd world ppl want everything 1st world ppl have: they WANT the Kardashians; 800 dollar cell phones; 400 dollar Nike basketball shoes; etc etc...That is to say: everything that is shit and is destroying the world.

There are few 'noble savages' who understand the wisdom of hunting/gathering; and that subsistence ag. is good and what ppl should actually be doing. I think there are only like 5 ethnic groups in the whole world who refuse to join the rest of us: in the Amazon; Amish/Mennonite country; and in Papua New Guinea. Everybody else is just another squirrel tryin ta get his nut-and fuck the planet-and more noble moral and ethical concepts- in the process.

African slave traders _sold _the slaves to Europeans: they werent just gathered up with butterfly nets.

Native American tribes fucked each other over petty grievances and intertribal rivalry rather than band together Red Man v. White Man. Nowadays very few exist without internet and other 21st century niceties.

Soooooo waddaya......I say Fuck em all, capitalists, peons, serfs, white, yellow, brown, red, black, industrialists, financiers, and consumers alike. If a person wants to do the right thing, they will.

I like my fancy coffee that some 8 year old Salvadoran spent a 16 hour day harvesting. I like my laptop made from rare metals like coltan which can only be harvested by displacing primitive cultures and slave labor. I use saw blades made from diamonds harvested from vile South African cesspools. I wear leather footwear and wool clothes and who knows if those were harvested 'cruelty-free'.

The only person with a viable solution is Derrick Jensen. If ya.....know waddimean.


----------



## spectacular (Nov 23, 2016)

11301 Wilshire Blvd Los Angeles CA 90073 Thanksgiving day from 8am to 3pm. Free clothes, food, medical attention if needed.

Cheviot Hills Recreation area (Rancho Park) 2551 Motor Ave. Los Angeles 90064. Thanksgiving day from 11am-4pm. Vegan potluck.


----------



## ped (Nov 23, 2016)

be sure to think of your own privileged arrogance while mindlessly slaughtering and consuming innocent animals for your native and white supremacy holiday.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 23, 2016)

ped said:


> be sure to think of your own privileged arrogance while mindlessly slaughtering and consuming innocent animals for your native and white supremacy holiday.



this has become really grouchy and unpleasant. Let's seize whatever happiness we can-I'm sure Kimchi just wanted to let ppl know where to get Thanksgiving dinner; not spark outrage.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 23, 2016)

LINK at First Christian church 10th and Kentucky lawrence, kansas
always has a really nice spread (its salty though) It feels like a family dinner if u sit with ur friends.


----------



## ped (Nov 24, 2016)

Mankini said:


> this has become really grouchy and unpleasant. Let's seize whatever happiness we can-I'm sure Kimchi just wanted to let ppl know where to get Thanksgiving dinner; not spark outrage.



mine was tongue in cheek lol


----------



## Brother X (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## milkhauler (Nov 26, 2016)

The OP race baited you guys, and ya'll totally swallowed the hook. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## outlawloose (Nov 26, 2016)

milkhauler said:


> The OP race baited you guys, and ya'll totally swallowed the hook.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



Thats true - I only appear to give a shit about inequality online. In real life Im a racist piece of shit. You should see the slave labor camp I run in my basement.


----------

